# Hobbies



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I loved reading about everyone's collections but what about everyone's hobbies

Besides reading, I love to crochet, knit (though nothing fancy) and cross stitch. A couple of projects I've done are for Mike Zerbe, the drummer for Air Supply. So far I've done two of them for him, matted and framed.

This is the first one and took me about 70 hours total time.









This one took about the same amount of time but I decided to add more colors to it. Sorry that the picture is so blurry but I had forgotten to take a picture of it and had to wait until the guys had gotten to Mexico where he took the picture and sent it to me ;-p









I also love to cook and I'm constantly experimenting. I hope to one day have a dream kitchen with slightly lower counters ;-p

So, what do you enjoy doing in your spare time*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I crochet simple afghans and scarves. I read (duh). Love movies. Cooking. Rubber stamping - making handmade cards and scrapbooking. Photography - candids and scenic stuff. Drawing. Writing in my journal. shopping for shoes (tee hee). Daydreaming. Spending time with my bubbie. and lately..... Kindleboardaholic!!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are great!

I love to crochet and do counted cross stitch though I've not done the latter in a long time. Mostly I crochet afghans but have made a few stuffed toys that were fun.

Here's some of my work. Sorry, I got a bit carried away with pics, you can see more if you'd like at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















































































and this is a fray quilt I made for my niece


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I keep and breed tropical fish.

One of my freshwater tanks:










Some baby saltwater fish I bred:










And I clean up after lazy cats:


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, those fish are beautiful.  What type are those freshwater fish?  I've never seen anything like them.  I used to have 2 55 gallon tanks and a 10 gallon set up here.  2 were community freshwater and one had an oscar, a green severum and a firemouth.  My favorites were always the loaches, especially the clowns and ******* (sp), oh, and of course my mono.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I crochet simple afghans and scarves. I read (duh). Love movies. Cooking. Rubber stamping - making handmade cards and scrapbooking. Photography - candids and scenic stuff. Drawing. Writing in my journal. shopping for shoes (tee hee). Daydreaming. Spending time with my bubbie. and lately..... Kindleboardaholic!!


*I dabble in scrapbooking too but not so much that it's a hobbie of mine. I've wanted to start making my own cards but I could see it costing me a fortune in doing so  I had a good chuckle at the shopping for shoes. It's amazing how they never notice anything that you wear unless it's new!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I dabble in scrapbooking too but not so much that it's a hobbie of mine. I've wanted to start making my own cards but I could see it costing me a fortune in doing so  b]
> *


*

I haven't done much scrapbooking lately as I don't have room where we are now to really spread out. And the cards can cost a fortune because you'll want all kinds of stuff for them but it is fun to do and everyone hangs on to them which makes me feel good. *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Those are great!
> 
> I love to crochet and do counted cross stitch though I've not done the latter in a long time. Mostly I crochet afghans but have made a few stuffed toys that were fun.
> 
> Here's some of my work. Sorry, I got a bit carried away with pics, you can see more if you'd like at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


*Fantastic Buttercup!!! My daughter would love the pink/camo star shaped blanket!!! I'm going to have to check out your pictures 

Lotus...those fish are beautiful. We don't do well with fish in this house :-( The lazy cat is a cutie too!*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I haven't done much scrapbooking lately as I don't have room where we are now to really spread out. And the cards can cost a fortune because you'll want all kinds of stuff for them but it is fun to do and everyone hangs on to them which makes me feel good.


*That's why I'm afraid to even start...I have so many neat things for scrapbooking but you are so right...I don't have the room to spread out either :-(*


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Wow, those fish are beautiful. What type are those freshwater fish? I've never seen anything like them. I used to have 2 55 gallon tanks and a 10 gallon set up here. 2 were community freshwater and one had an oscar, a green severum and a firemouth. My favorites were always the loaches, especially the clowns and ******* (sp), oh, and of course my mono.


Those are discus (in a 72g tank). We have a bunch of loaches. We have seven clown loaches, ranging in size from 4" to 9", plus various other loaches.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Those are discus (in a 72g tank). We have a bunch of loaches. We have seven clown loaches, ranging in size from 4" to 9", plus various other loaches.


Ahh, discus, I've never had any of them and didn't know they came in such gorgeous colors. Someday I'd like to set up another tank but for now my mom has all 3 of mine, lol


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Hobbies? I read.  
I walk on my treadmill {this started as a medical necessity but now I am addicted!}
I do pastel pictures. 
I enjoy planning my next trip. {my last one was to Lucca in Italy}
I enjoy learning new computer skills.
I write in my online diary.
I take photographs.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like to read, obviously. We all do!
I play on the computer.
I write fiction, although that has gotten stalled in recent months. But I have a historical fiction novel that is underway.
I enjoy movies.

I like to cook although not as much lately as I used to.
I know how to knit and used to knit alot but not so much these days. Same with sewing.

L


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Previously I had been a scrapbook supply "collector".  Sounds strange, but I really just collected the supplies, I never really did much with them!  You see, I used to work for a company that manufactured adhesives for the scrapbooking business.  Work enough trade shows and you accumulate quite a stash!  Not to mention my sister is a Stampin Up demonstrator so I had her to fuel the fire also.  But the trouble was that (especially with nursing school) I never had time to haul everything out and start scrapping.  Plus, I don't think I'm very creative.  So I'd go through the trouble of hauling stuff out and then just sit there thinking "OK, now what?".  I ended up selling a bunch of the stuff at a large scrapbooking/stamping "garage" sale my sister knew about, and that's how I got the money to buy my Kindle!!!

About a year or so ago now I taught myself how to knit, and then a few months later to crochet.  I find it a very relaxing and rewarding hobby.  First, there are directions (a.k.a. a pattern) that tell you exactly how to do a project - no need to be creative!  Second, it doesn't require a huge investment in time - you just pull out your bag and knit or crochet for whatever amount of time you have.  It takes a split second to put the project away.

Unfortunately since Florence (my Kindle) came to live here last Friday, I haven't even touched the afghan I started for my daughter.  Better split my time between the two or I'll never have it ready for Christmas!


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

And BTW, I LOVE seeing everyone's hobbies.  The cross-stitch items are beautiful.  And those afghans (my favorite is the blue star one on the bed!  Any chance you still have the pattern?).  The fish are gorgeous too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Colleen, I totally sympathize about the knitting. At this rate, my poor man will have his new sweater sometime around Christmas 2009. And all I have left to do is finish the sleeves....hehe.

I have found that I can work in some knitting time while watching TV though. Never could get the hang of reading during commercials.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

colleen said:


> And BTW, I LOVE seeing everyone's hobbies. The cross-stitch items are beautiful. And those afghans (my favorite is the blue star one on the bed! Any chance you still have the pattern?). The fish are gorgeous too!


Thanks!

Yes, I do have the pattern and not surprisingly it's called "Blue Star" and is found in this book 


(wow, I did it!)


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

I know I can't be the only quilter in the group. I'm working on a Dear Jane quilt, a reproduction of a Civil War era quilt that has 169 blocks at 4.5 inches and they're all different. It also has 52 triangles in the border and four pieced corners. Some of the blocks have as many as fifty pieces in them and to say it's challenging is an understatement. I've been working at it for almost two years and am about two-thirds of the way done. I took a break from it this past summer to make a quilt all done in hand applique. Lets see...I also hook rugs from wool strips, do needlepoint and I guess it goes without saying that I enjoy reading and messing about on my computer.

Linda


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, Linda, I admire you doing a Dear Jane quilt.  Although I'm a quilter, I'd never go there.  I'm more of a quick-n-dirty lap quilt kind of quilter (Turning Twenty, Yellow Brick Road, that sort of thing).  I like to get them pieced and onto my longarm and then onto the next.  I don't have the patience, or the skill, for the heirloom type of work, and I envy you for possessing both talents - maybe in my next life.

Tracey


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Any kind of Solitaire
Anything to do with Baseball except play
Listening
Looking for new Authors


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> Wow, Linda, I admire you doing a Dear Jane quilt. Although I'm a quilter, I'd never go there. I'm more of a quick-n-dirty lap quilt kind of quilter (Turning Twenty, Yellow Brick Road, that sort of thing). I like to get them pieced and onto my longarm and then onto the next. I don't have the patience, or the skill, for the heirloom type of work, and I envy you for possessing both talents - maybe in my next life.
> 
> Tracey


Tracey, I don't know if I have the skills to do a Dear Jane either but I am learning a lot and getting better. I had cancer a couple years ago and after the surgery and all that (I'm fine now) I was depressed and didn't do any quilting for about a year. I found the Dear Jane quilt and since it was the only thing that had tweaked any interest at all, I decided I had to do it. It's been fun, challenging, frustrating at times and certainly educational. I'll get it finished one of these days, maybe during the winter. Did you notice I didn't say which year?

If you're interested in seeing the blocks I've made, here's my website: *www.seejanequilt.com*

Oh, I wish I had a longarm. I don't have a place for it (even if I could afford it) so I can just envy those of you who do. What do you do with all your quilts? Do you keep them, give them away, sell them? Do you have any pictures you could post? I'd love to see some of them.

Linda


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that is incredible Linda!


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Wow, that is incredible Linda!


Thanks Cindy! Your afghans are amazing! I used to do stuff like that...well, not just like that...mine weren't anywhere near that beautiful. I did crochet and knit, though, but my arthritic fingers don't love it anymore. How do you find the time to make so many wonderful things?

Linda


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda that is beautiful!!  I can't wait to watch it's progress online - do you update it as you go?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> Thanks Cindy! Your afghans are amazing! I used to do stuff like that...well, not just like that...mine weren't anywhere near that beautiful. I did crochet and knit, though, but my arthritic fingers don't love it anymore. How do you find the time to make so many wonderful things?
> 
> Linda


Thanks so much Linda. Fortunately I'm able to crochet at work in between calls, so most of what I make is done while I'm working. Unfortunately, I'm terrible about starting new projects before others are done so I have quite a few in progress that I need to get finished. My Kindle has kinda taken away from my crochet time but I need to get back on track. I have a stroller blanket to finish for my friend in Australia who is due to give birth any day. I don't have arthritis (yet) but do find that my hands get tired easily from holding those skinny hooks so I've found some with thicker "handles" that help greatly with hand fatigue.


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Linda that is beautiful!! I can't wait to watch it's progress online - do you update it as you go?


Kirstin: Thanks for the nice words on my Dear Jane. Yes, I update it every time I make a new block and you can see I haven't made one since March. I spent the last two days organizing and rearranging my sewing room in preparation of starting again so there should be some progress soon.

Cindy: Isn't it great that you can crochet at work! I think most of us probably start new projects before we finish what we already have going. I have six or seven UFOs in my sewing room right now.

Linda


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Cindy for the link to the afghan book.  And Linda - WOW, what incredible work.  So detailed!!!  I could never do something like that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda, that quilt is amazing. I am so impressed. Are you doing them by hand or machine?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Is it just me...or are there others out there that are afraid of using a sewing machine>


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My hobbies include: grandchildren, reading, counted cross stitch (not as much lately), photography, computer, jewelry making (learning from daughter-in-law), sewing. Don't know if you would call it a hobby, but hubby and I also enjoy swimming, boating and our wave runners.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool stuff, love the fish! I embroidered, needlepointed, knitted and crocheted for awhile, but only ended up with potholder kind of things. It wasn't until I started quilting that it stuck, and now here I am! Not quilting for a living but a full time quilter. I'd also like a longarm but no room....oh, well!

My hobbies, not in any particular order:
Kindle-ing (newest)
Computers
Quilting (www.betsytruedesigns.com)
Travel
Hiking
Birding (I have a birdblog at www.birdlist.blogspot.com)

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I play pool competitively and have for about 12 years. I always bring a book when I play in a tournament as there is often a lot of waiting 
around involved. So this was another reason I wanted a Kindle... for the ease of transport. Yesterday, was my first chance to try it out, as I waited for my first match.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I play pool competitively and have for about 12 years. I always bring a book when I play in a tournament as there is often a lot of waiting
> around involved. So this was another reason I wanted a Kindle... for the ease of transport. Yesterday, was my first chance to try it out, as I waited for my first match.


Wow! I love to play pool (and Darts) but I'm terrible at pool and semi OK at darts..... Funny that you posted this - Chris called from Paris last night and he had stopped to play a few games of pool at a place near his hotel and won 200 Euros. He said he was playing badly too so maybe you can finance a European holiday by playing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Wow! I love to play pool (and Darts) but I'm terrible at pool and semi OK at darts..... Funny that you posted this - Chris called from Paris last night and he had stopped to play a few games of pool at a place near his hotel and won 200 Euros. He said he was playing badly too so maybe you can finance a European holiday by playing.


Sounds like you're going have a nice evening out when you get there! Or, maybe he could buy you some Amazon gift cards!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like you're going have a nice evening out when you get there! Or, maybe he could buy you some Amazon gift cards!
> 
> Betsy


I love the way you think!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I love the way you think!!


We girls have to stick together!

Betsy


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Linda, that quilt is amazing. I am so impressed. Are you doing them by hand or machine?



Lucky: Thanks for the nice words on my quilt. No, I'm not doing the blocks by hand. I was 62 when I started and I figured if I wanted to get it finished in my lifetime, I'd better make them on the machine! LOL

And Colleen, thanks to you also for the complements on my quilt. I didn't know if I could do it either when I started and when I look at some of the blocks I haven't made yet, I'm still not sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> Lucky: Thanks for the nice words on my quilt. No, I'm not doing the blocks by hand. I was 62 when I started and I figured if I wanted to get it finished in my lifetime, I'd better make them on the machine! LOL
> 
> And Colleen, thanks to you also for the complements on my quilt. I didn't know if I could do it either when I started and when I look at some of the blocks I haven't made yet, I'm still not sure.


Linda, like you, too many quilts or blocks, not enough time to do them by hand. I've been working by machine for about 10 ears now...

Betsy


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linda, like you, too many quilts or blocks, not enough time to do them by hand. I've been working by machine for about 10 ears now...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy: I looked at your quilts...they are positively incredible! What amazing designs. I don't have that kind of talent and never will. I have to laugh when people say they do the piecing and quilting by hand because that's "traditional" -- the way our ancestors did it. I keep thinking about our great great grandmothers making quilts out of necessity, not to hang on the wall and look pretty. It seems to me if they'd had machines (and electricity) they would have been thrilled to use them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> Betsy: I looked at your quilts...they are positively incredible! What amazing designs. I don't have that kind of talent and never will. I have to laugh when people say they do the piecing and quilting by hand because that's "traditional" -- the way our ancestors did it. I keep thinking about our great great grandmothers making quilts out of necessity, not to hang on the wall and look pretty. It seems to me if they'd had machines (and electricity) they would have been thrilled to use them.


Thanks for the kind words, Linda! I read somewhere once that the experts have found quilts made by machine the same year the sewing machine was invented. Women latched onto those babies as soon as possible. Maybe they were the Kindles of their day!

Our quilting forbears may have quilted out of necessity, but they found a way to put artistry and beauty into the utilitarian, and we're the richer for it.

Maybe I should start a forum for Kindling Quilters or Quilting Kindlers, there seem to be a lot of us!

Betsy


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I love those quilts, Betsy! And the See Jane Quilt one is cool, too.

My gradma used to quilt, but got tired of it at some point. She made quilts for all her grandchildren. My great grandmother was a seamstress. My mother does cross stitching and crewel (sp.?) work. I've done a little sewing, embroidery when I was a kid, a few clothes when I was a teenager, and some drapes earlier this year. I wish I had more patience for it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't quilt (wish I could) and all my knowledge of quilts comes from my sister who wrote this book:

Nicoll, Jessica F. Quilted for Friends: Delaware Valley Signature Quilts, 1840-1855. Winterthur, DE: The Henry Francis DuPont Winterthur Museum, 1986.

It's a great book and she did a wonderful exhibition to go with it. I have a copy of the book in my office, maybe I can take a picture of the cover to post here.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't quilt (wish I could) and all my knowledge of quilts comes from my sister who wrote this book:
> 
> Nicoll, Jessica F. Quilted for Friends: Delaware Valley Signature Quilts, 1840-1855. Winterthur, DE: The Henry Francis DuPont Winterthur Museum, 1986.
> 
> ...


These are the kinds of books I will always buy in paper! These books that dig deep into the quilting history of a region are just fascinating; I have several from areas I visited. Please do post a picture of the cover!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Reading... don't we all.  
Listening to music
Walking 
Write some poetry
Swap meets and Thrift stores
Used to do counted cross stitch and crochet ( not anymore)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool stuff, love the fish! I embroidered, needlepointed, knitted and crocheted for awhile, but only ended up with potholder kind of things. It wasn't until I started quilting that it stuck, and now here I am! Not quilting for a living but a full time quilter. I'd also like a longarm but no room....oh, well!
> 
> My hobbies, not in any particular order:
> Kindle-ing (newest)
> ...


This is for Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Colleen, I totally sympathize about the knitting. At this rate, my poor man will have his new sweater sometime around Christmas 2009. And all I have left to do is finish the sleeves....hehe.
> 
> I have found that I can work in some knitting time while watching TV though. Never could get the hang of reading during commercials.


*I'd finish the edges and he'd have a nice vest...that's what you had planned from the beginning...right  *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tc said:


> Any kind of Solitaire


*I love Solitaire...I found a DS game that is all Solitaire, I think 101 different games or something like that.*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Linda that is beautiful!! I can't wait to watch it's progress online - do you update it as you go?


*I agree...I'd love to see the finished piece ))

Nothing like pressure, eh Linda *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

colleen said:


> And BTW, I LOVE seeing everyone's hobbies. The cross-stitch items are beautiful. And those afghans (my favorite is the blue star one on the bed! Any chance you still have the pattern?). The fish are gorgeous too!


*It is fun reading about everyone's hobbies. Colleen...I have that pattern book too and there are some really beautiful patterns. You can't go wrong with owning that book.

I am bad with my crocheting...like my reading, I have a few different things going on at the same time. I tend to get bored, especially with afghans, so I'll start something new. My yarn stash is nowhere near as bad as my overflowing bookshelf but it's bad all the same ;-p

Octo...I love pool. I don't play it well but I do love watching professional pool on TV. Cool beans!

Vegas...I used to be intimidated by sewing machines but once you get to know the machine you will be working on, they make things easier. I do have a couple of quilt tops that I did finish but haven't attempted to quilt them.*


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, other than reading....
I love to sew.  It seems like it's been years since I've really had the time, but I enjoy it.  I'm no professional though!  
I also LOVE music.  I collect anything I can get my hands on and enjoy (almost) all kinds.  I love live music, which is good - if I didn't I would have never met Matt (the fiance).
I'm an outdoorsy type of person.  I love to camp, hike, and until I hurt my knee I was an avid rock climber.  Although I have to say I'm a bit of a wuss so my favorite place to climb is a climbing gym.  I had to give up my membership until the issue with my knee is resolved.  
Unfortunately as of late I haven't had time for many hobbies.  Matt and I just bought our first house, and we're getting married May 23rd.  So lately my hobbies have consisted of painting, decorating, and wedding planning!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I besides reading:

crochet (I used to make frilly frilly dresses when my daughter was little) afghans, shawls 
knit (prefer crochet; knitting makes me nervous) sweaters
stained glass; made several large mirrored pieces for gifts (at some point, I'll post pics)
*annoy* Teninx, quickfics, Leslie, dog just to name a few
beach/boating/summer


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

*Read
*Cook: make my own soymilk; grind my own wheatberries for bread; make everything from scratch and buy organic when possible. I am a California girl 
*Pets: 2 large dogs, 4 cats, 2 birds and a fish tank
*4-wheeling: his and hers Jeep Cherokees
*Geocaching: owner of a cache, have found many large ones...not much in treasures though
*Knitting, crocheting, during cold weather months when I feel the 'roosting' need but not anything larger than hats and scarves.
*Shooting: at the police target range 2 officers signed my target because 'I quote them' "you shoot better than the _ _ Police Department". Town name left out so as not to embarrass our Peace Officers who risk their lives for our safety.
*Metal detecting...found lots of coinage
*Traveling in California...so much to see here; Love Yosemite, the coast, forests...you name it, we have it. even earthquakes!!!
*Solar Cooking (my new hobby) wow, for the sun to cook tasty meals is AMAZING! My sister and I are the same and we call ourselves 'prairie women'.
*And I love to try anything new and am always doing something...so there are too many more things here for me to put down.


edited so the english teachers don't pull their hair out!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I am bad with my crocheting...like my reading, I have a few different things going on at the same time. I tend to get bored, especially with afghans, so I'll start something new. My yarn stash is nowhere near as bad as my overflowing bookshelf but it's bad all the same ;-p
> 
> *


*

I'm the same way, after working on one pattern for a while I sometimes get bored with it and want to try something different. I have said many times that I won't start a new project until the others are done. I was even doing good with that for a while but ... so many patterns, so little time. My yarn stash is pretty big though.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Vegas...I used to be intimidated by sewing machines but once you get to know the machine you will be working on, they make things easier. I do have a couple of quilt tops that I did finish but haven't attempted to quilt them.[/b]


My boss at the quilt shop used to say about sewing machines: "Remember, you're in charge!" As for the quilt tops, Chynared, it's perfectly acceptable to have someone else quilt them. I know a number of people who mail tops all the time to people to get them quilted. I could get you some names if you want.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My boss at the quilt shop used to say about sewing machines: "Remember, you're in charge!" As for the quilt tops, Chynared, it's perfectly acceptable to have someone else quilt them. I know a number of people who mail tops all the time to people to get them quilted. I could get you some names if you want.
> 
> Betsy


*That's an idea Betsy...if you can pm them to me, that would be great...thanks. I'll probably have to save up though ;-pp*


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW Sailor - how the heck do you have time to read with that list of fun things to do?!?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *That's an idea Betsy...if you can pm them to me, that would be great...thanks. I'll probably have to save up though ;-pp*


Great, give me a chance to contact some of my buddies. If any of the other quilters have recommendations, PM Chynared!

New motto: 
Kindleboards. Solutions to ALL your problems!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I love Solitaire...I found a DS game that is all Solitaire, I think 101 different games or something like that.*


I love Solitaire, too!! Should I add that to my hobby list?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great, give me a chance to contact some of my buddies. If any of the other quilters have recommendations, PM Chynared!
> 
> New motto:
> Kindleboards. Solutions to ALL your problems!
> ...


*LOL, thanks Betsy ) A friend of a friend of a friend once quoted me $75...not that I see her much but I don't know what the going rate would be...any insight would be great and much appreciated *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I love Solitaire, too!! Should I add that to my hobby list?


*LOL, one can never have too many hobbies ;-p*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel lazy and tired after reading Sailor's list,good questtion when DO you read?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I feel lazy after sailor's list, too. 

Reading
Journaling
Yoga
Foodie (this includes cooking and trying new restaurants, but I'm not much of a baker.)
Sudoku
Mahjong
General care of feline housemates
General care of Mr. Nemo
Growing different varieties of daylilies
Travel (when I can afford it)

Nemo


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful quilt work! Just amazing.

Aside from reading:

*We are serious Vespa riders! We ride most weekends and commute on them when the weather is agreeable. I did 7,000 miles this past summer to raise money for my 3-Day Breast Cancer walk next weekend.

*Traveling. Most of our travels involve our scooters and scooter club and attending rallies.

*I have just started playing with beads. I never realized how popular beads and beadworking was until I started.

*Movies. We love em. Netflix is the way to go.

*Dogs. Got 4 of them.









*Zoey. Our little Maltipoo. That's Lily in the doorway.*









*Me, getting ready to ride 7,000 miles!*









*Several members of my scooter club in Red Rock Canyon, outside of Vegas.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wicked said:


> *We are serious Vespa riders! We ride most weekends and commute on them when the weather is agreeable. I did 7,000 miles this past summer to raise money for my 3-Day Breast Cancer walk next weekend.


Have fun on the 3-Day and good luck. I did it in 1999 and 2000, and my husband did it in 2001. Between us, over the three years, we raised more than $15,000. That felt good!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*WTG Wicked...love the color of your Vespa ;-))) Out of curiosity...how long did your 7,000 mile ride take?*


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

In no particular order of interest, but what pops in mind:


Reading
Knitting
Cross-stitch
Photography
Won't simply say movies, but Netflix. I love my Roku!!
Wasting way too much time playing games on Pogo
Putzing in my garden
Riding my bicycle
Hiking
Golf
Travel


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *WTG Wicked...love the color of your Vespa ;-))) Out of curiosity...how long did your 7,000 mile ride take?*


I was gone for 25 days. We did Route 50 going east from California to Virginia and Highway 40 back to California. Amazing journey! Check out my blog for more info!

http://scootinforacure.blogspot.com/


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Lotus said:


> And I clean up after lazy cats:


Awwww, that's an adorable picture! 

In addition to reading and being owned by and having to answer to the every command of 5 lazy cats (LOL), my other main hobby is astronomy. That's why I'm hanging out in the stars in my avatar.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

> Zoey. Our little Maltipoo. That's Lily in the doorway.


LOL... Wicked I am glad you specified this, I looked at the picture of Zoey and thought Lily was a stuffed animal! She looks just like one that my grandson has!!  Cute dogs!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wicked said:


> I was gone for 25 days. We did Route 50 going east from California to Virginia and Highway 40 back to California. Amazing journey! Check out my blog for more info!
> 
> http://scootinforacure.blogspot.com/


*Thanks for the link...I'll be sure to check it out!*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's been so much fun to read this thread. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who has a problem starting crochet projects, Well, starting them isn't the problem, it's finishing them before I start the next one.


Homeschooling 4 kids, I don't have a lot of "me" time, but when I do, These are the things I like:

*books (reading and listening)
*crochet
*sudoku
*planning trips to Disney - We've only been twice, but I love the planning part!

I have an extensive collection of audio books. I'm able to "read" while crocheting and playing sudoku. Before buying my Kindle, I don't think I'd picked up a book to read for at least 3 years. 

I also seem to collect crochet patterns. I love looking through all of my pattern books.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I also seem to collect crochet patterns. I love looking through all of my pattern books.


OMG, me too! I sometimes think I have a sickness with buying pattern books. I have a ton!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

hee hee.......  me too.    lately it has been filet crochet....  I wanted to do a fancy crocheted name piece that I could frame.  I finished half of it and got bored.  I should go back and finish it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> hee hee....... me too.  lately it has been filet crochet.... I wanted to do a fancy crocheted name piece that I could frame. I finished half of it and got bored. I should go back and finish it.


*A fellow PTAer's mom made a huge, wall sized filet crochet scene from Italy...w/o a pattern!!! It's gorgeous and I can only imagine how long it must have taken.

Oh...I guess my collection of pattern books could go under the "collecting" thread but I don't go out of my way to search out a pattern...I just have a big collection, mostly crochet but I do have a sizable knit collection too *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> OMG, me too! I sometimes think I have a sickness with buying pattern books. I have a ton!


My husband actually had the nerve to ask why I bought so many pattern books when there was no way I'd ever even be able to crochet even 1% of the patterns I have.

Silly, silly man. Little does he know, I've started sending patterns to Edgar.

I need to post pictures of the 2 I'm doing. One is "Darth Vader" colored for my son. The other is a heart patterned scrap afghan for my youngest DD.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> hee hee....... me too.  lately it has been filet crochet.... I wanted to do a fancy crocheted name piece that I could frame. I finished half of it and got bored. I should go back and finish it.


I did an angel filet afghan for my mother in law several years back, it was one of my favorites.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> *planning trips to Disney - We've only been twice, but I love the planning part!


I'm looking forward to, next time I plan a trip, emailing the documents to my Kindle to have along with me, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Silly, silly man. Little does he know, I've started sending patterns to Edgar.


*LMAO...this made me chuckle!*


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Wicked said:


> *We are serious Vespa riders! We ride most weekends and commute on them when the weather is agreeable. I did 7,000 miles this past summer to raise money for my 3-Day Breast Cancer walk next weekend.


Welcome Aboard Wicked. Wow, A VESPA...You are a girl of my dreams. Hubby won't let me get one...thinks I'll kill myself or something strange like that...so I just dream of the day I will get to actually learn to ride one/own one. Good for you on the Cancer Walk...Good Luck.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I feel lazy and tired after reading Sailor's list,good questtion when DO you read?


Sorry, my computer/server was down for a day...seemed like so much has gone on here since. So don't miss a day on the Exciting Kindleboards!!

Well, to answer your question...it seems like I am always reading and the rest just comes as reading breaks. I always read myself to sleep at night, last night Kindle was on the floor in-between the bed and the night-table...thought I had lost him...so I do get some really good sleep. So tired and drop dead asleep every night after my good read...hubby says I sleep so soundly. But actually, now that I am on kindleboards...I have to say that I am really sitting on my tooshy a lot lately just reading here...LOL


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I eat.
I sleep.
I work as a veterinary technician.
I go to the gym with my friend (when I have time).
I shop for bags and purses (lots of time spent "window shopping" online!).
I read.
I daydream.
I am teaching myself to crochet and knit.
I play with my cat Windy. 
I watch whatever Netflix sends me next.
I play Bingo at www.slingo.com.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> I shop for bags and purses (lots of time spent "window shopping" online!).


*A few of us here have a purse addiction too *


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *A few of us here have a purse addiction too *


Oh yes - that is definitely going to be Kindle competition...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> Oh yes - that is definitely going to be Kindle competition...


*Pigeon has been trying to get us to join the purse forum that she's a member of *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Pigeon has been trying to get us to join the purse forum that she's a member of *


I can't click that link. I know it would be trouble. big trouble.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Pigeon has been trying to get us to join the purse forum that she's a member of *


That's right. And you think it's busy here. They have 54,828 members right now. More than 8 million posts in 342,000+ threads.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Pigeon has been trying to get us to join the purse forum that she's a member of *


Is that PurseBlog you're talking about? I've been reading that for more than a year now and I love it!! Ha ha..


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> Is that PurseBlog you're talking about? I've been reading that for more than a year now and I love it!! Ha ha..


Yep... The forum attached to the blog. Are you on the forum as well? I use the same screen name there.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela... stay away from the Purse Blog... stay away from the Purse Blog...

Seriously, if I sign up for one more forum or blog I will never leave this computer!!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, it's been great fun reading about all these hobbies!

Kirsten, I love that picture you posted of the bird looking into the binoculars. LOL!  That is one great photo!  Which is one of my hobbies when I have time for it.

I love darts and pool.  I'm better at the former than the latter.  Perhaps there should be a Kindle Convention here in Seattle where everyone to play pool & knit & crochet between buzzing around on Vespas!

I, like Sailor, would love to own a Vespa but so far the price has been keeping me away. Especially since I'm saving for my very first Caribbean cruise in Feb-March 2009.

I like to hike, ride my bicycle, work on puzzles, and do some counted cross-stitching.  I go to a fair amount of concerts too.  I try to listen to the up & comers as well as my favorite acts.

Aloha,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> That's right. And you think it's busy here. They have 54,828 members right now. More than 8 million posts in 342,000+ threads.


That's a lot of purses!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's a lot of purses!


Purse ADDICTS Annonmous I am waiting on my TANO Little Red Chavette in Ruby to arrive...what a splurge for Christmas! It is still on order as this Fall's lineup isn't in stores yet. Wish they would hurry!!! http://www.addisoncollection.net/tano-4076-ruby.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.addisoncollection.net/tano-4076-ruby.html 

Sailor, if you highlight the URL in your post, and then click on the button, above the smileys, that looks like a globe with a page in front of it, it will make your link clickable! Really dangerous for the rest of us, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yep... The forum attached to the blog. Are you on the forum as well? I use the same screen name there.


Nope - I prefer to just read about the purses.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sailor, if you highlight the URL in your post, and then click on the button, above the smileys, that looks like a globe with a page in front of it, it will make your link clickable! Really dangerous for the rest of us, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


http://www.addisoncollection.net/tano-4076-ruby.html Hey, it works!!! Good thing I clicked on the purse to remember what I had ordered way back when... it has been on back-order since sept. and they are giving me the $25 discount that is now on the website...yea. See, purse shopping SAVES you money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> http://www.addisoncollection.net/tano-4076-ruby.html Hey, it works!!! Good thing I clicked on the purse to remember what I had ordered way back when... it has been on back-order since sept. and they are giving me the $25 discount that is now on the website...yea. See, purse shopping SAVES you money.


Keep telling yourself that! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

We are such a talented group! I love the quilts and all the crochet and knit stuff. I don't have the patience to do that but my mom taught me how to do all of the crafts when I was little.

Since I work I had to do some time management and finally settled on three major loves (besides my DH!) in my life:

Reading - I wouldn't give up Joy for anything now. I still have piles of DTB's but can't seem to get around to reading those.

Making Jewelry - It's what keeps me sane and a fairly portable, albeit expensive hobby, and lets me get the artistic side of me out. I have a webstore at: www.sherylbaxter.etsy.com if you want to check my jewelry out.

and....Golf - Which I need to get me out of the house because I do so much of the above!

Thanks for the thread. It's so interesting to see what other people do with their "spare time".
Sheryl


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I really seem to have found my place on teh internets!  I share so much with y'all!

My hobbies (Other than my book a day habit):
Crochet
Needlepoint (Only half the stitches!)
Historical and Fantasy/SF costumes
Collecting jewelry to go with my costumes
Going to SF conventions to wear my costumes

I have the same crochet problem that everyone else has - losing interest before finishing projects so I have started working on Smaller projects.  Right now it is dishcloths and I've started making crocheted shower scrubbies.
I have the same kind of fabric stash as a quilter, but mine are all for costumes.  I'm working on the design for a steampunk/Victorian costume right now, all I need is enough courage to start the actual sewing of such a complicated costume.
SherylB you have joined the ranks of enablers on this board    Now my quandry is:  Oberon cover or one of Sheryl's necklaces, Oberon, Necklace, Oberon, Necklace......ARGH! I am in love with the Garnets and Pearls necklace.  I even have a costume and earings to wear with it.  ACK!  I just hope my Xmas bonus is as good as it should be!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> We are such a talented group! I love the quilts and all the crochet and knit stuff. I don't have the patience to do that but my mom taught me how to do all of the crafts when I was little.
> 
> Since I work I had to do some time management and finally settled on three major loves (besides my DH!) in my life:
> 
> ...


Sheryl, beautiful!!! Next time I'm looking or a new bracelt, I'm heading over to your shop!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It is so great to discover that so many others have the same hobbies as myself.  
I am also a cross stitcher, putting in hours every evening stitching, and never leave my home without taking a project with me.
I've been working on a thread crochet bedspread for about 4 years.  I work on it while I'm proofreading.  
Reading, of course, as I never go anywhere without something to read.  
I volunteer as secretary for my local sportsmen and farmers association.  We conduct events to get kids excited about the outdoors and nature.
Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Katiekat & Betsy the Quilter- Thanks for checking out my shop! I love to make pretty things and had to start selling more to keep up with the expense. I have a lot more in inventory that I have not got around to posting so if you are looking for something special that you don't see, email me and I just might have something in stock. I also do custom work.

If anyone from Kindle Boards is interested, I will give a 15% discount (Happy Holidays!) and all you have to do is Convo me (that is the Etsy PM), or email me with the item you are interested in and mention you are from Kindle Boards and I will lower the posted price by the 15% so that will be what you pay without having to go through all the paypal refund business.  Remember, shipping is free!

Sheryl


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Networking works for me!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sheryl, love your jewelry! My daughter-in-law also took her love of beading and jewelry making to start her own web-based business. Whenever I get the chance to visit with her she teaches me something new.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sheryl you have some beautiful pieces of jewelry!!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela & Linda- Thanks!!


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm teaching myself Esperanto. I've tried several times before and never got very far, but this time I feel more motivated and I'm really enjoying my studies. Unfortunately, my understanding (I haven't tried it) is that the Kindle can't handle the diacritical marks used in Esperanto or other languages, so for now I can't read text in Esperanto on the Kindle.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*SherylB...very pretty jewelry )*


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Chynared21- Thanks!  
I must confess though. Since I've had Joy, I really have not been motivated to make many new pieces.   Too busy reading...too many books!!!!! I just love the ability to have new best sellers and also old favorites and soon to be old favorites on my Kindle at my fingertips. It's just so darn convenient.
Sheryl


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

What a wonderful, talented group we have here! All with a similar love of creating! Love it!

I have been an avid cross-stitcher since I was a teenager, but I don't do it much any more. I do have a very healthy stash tho! I also love to knit, but don't to much of that, either. My knitting stash isn't quite as big, but I do have one.

The main reason I don't do much of those two things is because I'm obsessed with digital scrapbooking. I used to do paper scrapbooking, did that for 10 years. Then I found Scrap Girls, and the rest is history as they say. I now am a WAHM creating digital scrapbooking products for Scrap Girls. It's a wonderful combination of my love for all things creative, my love for the computer and my desire to capture our memories. Since we're doing links, you can see my gallery here: http://scrapgirls.com.ipbhost.com/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=sc&cat=41.

Other things I do:
Read, of course
travel
photography
video games (PSP or Xbox360)
bit of gardening
exercise - love Beachbody products, if anyone here knows them
biking
kayaking

Ladies, those quilts are wonderful! I always thought I'd take up quilting when I retire. But now I know I won't. I'll have too many photos to scrap!

Oh, and thanks for the heads up to visit this thread, Chynared!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Oh, and thanks for the heads up to visit this thread, Chynared!


*Anytime, I figured that you'd fit right in *


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW...those photos are amazing.  I love the fish and quilts and afagans.  

My husband and I use to breed freshwater fish and I made and sold purses as a hobby before DH took a traveling medical job.  Now that we move 2 to 4 times a year, my hobbies have to be portable and compact.  They also tend to vary a bit depending on where we are living.

My main hobbies are...
*Digital scrapbooking
*Knitting...there will be 2 new babies in the family after the 1st of the year.  My SIL's 3rd and my cousin,who's more like a sister to me, is having her first.  I've been a knitting fool.  I'm making blankets, booties, hats, and bibs for both babies. 
*Photography
*Computer...I've got several boards I try to keep up with. 
*Reading on my Kindle...bet you already guessed that one.
*Traveling and exploring whatever area we are in at the moment.
*Here's one you won't hear much about on the Kindleboard...I like to ghost hunt.

We've got a few hospitals that request my husband by name when they need a traveler. No complaints from me, since they are in HI and MT.  We've done 2 stints in Montana and 3 stints in Hawaii and have acquired some regional hobbies for those areas.  In Hawaii, we love to snorkel, whale watch and body surf.  In Montana, we hike, snowmobile and hang out in the wildlife refuges hunting raptors, elk, deer and moose...with my camera not a gun .


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ I have not lived on many states, but two that I have are MT and HI. Those are great assignments for you and your husband!

I loved on Oahu for a year and a half, and lived in Helena for five years. Loved them both.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

My hobbies other than reading include:
  crocheting prayer shawls
  cooking
  scrapbooking
  playing Nintendo DS
  shopping @ QVC


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love your hobbies, farmwife99!

Member ScrappingForever designs scrapbooking products, you can find hers here at Scrapgirls:
http://scrapgirls.com.ipbhost.com/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=sc&cat=41

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

You're so good to me, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trying to help our members bond!  

Betsy


----------



## Aussie01 (Nov 28, 2008)

I've had many different hobbies over the years but the main ones are

Reading
Knitting
Crochet
Embroidery
sewing 
cross stitch

Since turning one of my favourite hobbies into a business over 6 years ago (www.dinkydyes.com), sadly I don't have time for any of the others except reading. Betsy, I'd love to learn to quilt properly and have it on my 'to do' list. I've only done some applique type quilting.

Jo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh, the ribbons are beautiful...we may need to talk!  (I occasionally use "stuff" in my quilts that is non traditional!)

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ I have not lived on many states, but two that I have are MT and HI. Those are great assignments for you and your husband!
> 
> I loved on Oahu for a year and a half, and lived in Helena for five years. Loved them both.


Sure can't complain. We know other travelers that would kill for those assignments, but they just can't get to either place.

I noticed you, loved on Oahu and only lived in Helena.  Might have been a simple typo but I know exactly what you mean. 
My first time on Maui, I wrote back to friends..."I thought I'd found heaven while living in Montana, but now I've found paradise."

DH's very first assignment was 4 months in Missoula, MT. From there we went directly to Maui for 7 months. Spent a year on the mainland, which included another 3 months in Missoula. Got back to Maui for 3 more months and then transferred to Oahu. We've been on Oahu for 3 months now, have another 3 month contract signed and have been asked to stay on longer. We will have to see about the next extension, I'm starting to get antsy and we hate the traffic here.

My mother is starting to have some health problems and I would like to be a little closer. My last trip home took 21 hours. 18 in flight and layovers and the rest driving.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sebat said:


> ...
> I noticed you, loved on Oahu and only lived in Helena.  Might have been a simple typo but I know exactly what you mean.
> ...


That was a Freudian typo, I think. It is a long, expensive trip getting from Hawaii to the mainland. Fortunately while I was there, I had a steady stream of friends and relatives visiting me. For a year I thought I was very popular and engaging. Then I moved to Regina, Saskatchewan... didn't get a lot of visitors there.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Fortunately while I was there, I had a steady stream of friends and relatives visiting me. For a year I thought I was very popular and engaging.


That's how our first stay was. Friends I didn't even know I had showed up on my doorstep. 

Not this time around, they are all broke from the first trip and don't even want to talk on the phone because of the time difference. I am once again back to being an outcast.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That was a Freudian typo, I think. It is a long, expensive trip getting from Hawaii to the mainland. Fortunately while I was there, I had a steady stream of friends and relatives visiting me. For a year I thought I was very popular and engaging. Then I moved to Regina, Saskatchewan... didn't get a lot of visitors there.


I bought a pair of socks in Regina...LOL

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish I had someone to visit in Hawaii and Autralia and Germany and...


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love your hobbies, farmwife99!
> 
> Member ScrappingForever designs scrapbooking products, you can find hers here at Scrapgirls:
> http://scrapgirls.com.ipbhost.com/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=sc&cat=41
> ...


Wow, in the category of "small world" I've actually bought some of Jan's designs from ScrapGirls.

Thanks, Jan, for some great "stash".

Tracey


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh wow, Tracey! How fun! Thank you!

It *is* a small world, isn't it!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Oh wow, Tracey! How fun! Thank you!
> 
> It *is* a small world, isn't it!


Before you posted about ScrapGirls, I was staring at your Avi thinking...why does she look familiar? 
It is a small world.


----------

